# Quartz Rods



## rusty (Jan 1, 2011)

Some of the newer flat top electric ranges have a quartz rod that could be useful in the laboratory. I have not attempted to remove the metal from inside the tube or check it to see if it has anything precious in it. I'm more interested in the hollow quartz tube.

Once the metal rod has been removed the quartz tube could be used as a bubbler or for gas injection.


----------



## jimdoc (Jan 1, 2011)

I have a rhodium pamphlet from International Nickel Co. from 1968.
It shows a picture of a platinum-rhodium alloy wire ignition coil,developing temperatures up to 1480 C (2700 F).Used to ignite cooking gas in the broilers of kitchen ranges.Picture says courtesy of Sears Roebuck and Company.Something else for you to keep your eyes open for in old stoves.

If anybody finds one of these,please share the weight and test results,I will do the same.The picture makes them look rather small,but if they are platinum/rhodium they are worth saving.

Jim


----------

